

Ask HN: best typing game - Cilvic

What is the best typing game you know or imagine? I am looking for ideas how to train touch typing speed in a fun way.
======
osener
I've tried many of them while I was learning Colemak last year. My favorites
are TypingWeb (<http://www.typingweb.com/tutor/>) for training and TypeRacer
(<http://play.typeracer.com/>) for fun.

------
Cilvic
not really a game but I really like: <http://wwwtyro.github.com/keyzen/>

------
macca321
typing of the dead

------
yashchandra
<http://play.typeracer.com>

